# seeking grazing in dorset



## hoof-it (17 February 2013)

hello

i am looking for sole use of a field (at least 4 acres) for my 4 geldings in the north/east dorset area. We are looking at relocating but need to find somewhere to put the horses first, so long lets are preferable. Mature couple who look after the land and their horses, can provide excellent references if required.

Please get in touch, even if this post is a few months old. Many thanks!


----------



## hoof-it (18 February 2013)

I meant to say west dorset, instead of east.


----------



## Lulwind (20 February 2013)

Try Delerie Chambers (Cuckoo Hill stables near Yetminster)


----------



## Christophe164 (1 September 2013)

Are you still looking I have a six acre field in the Piddle Valley which should be available mid-October?


----------



## hoof-it (2 September 2013)

Christophe164 said:



			Are you still looking I have a six acre field in the Piddle Valley which should be available mid-October?
		
Click to expand...


I`ve sent you a P.M.


----------



## hobo (4 September 2013)

OP hope you get sorted, the piddle valley field will be a great place for you. The riding is fantastic and lots of things going on nearby.


----------



## Dottymare (16 November 2013)

Christophe164 said:



			Are you still looking I have a six acre field in the Piddle Valley which should be available mid-October?
		
Click to expand...

^ Did this get let ? ^ If not pls pm me , interested thanks


----------



## hoof-it (17 November 2013)

i didnt take the field no.


----------



## 5thInTheThelwell (4 March 2014)

Hi,

 I have 4 acres of grazing in Hartgrove, North Dorset, between Shaftesbury, Sturminster Newton and Fontmell Magna. 4 large boxes in attractive wood & brick stables, hay loft and yard, fantastic views and wildlife. No electricity though. Let me know if you'd like more info or to arrange a viewing. 



hoof-it said:



			hello

i am looking for sole use of a field (at least 4 acres) for my 4 geldings in the north/east dorset area. We are looking at relocating but need to find somewhere to put the horses first, so long lets are preferable. Mature couple who look after the land and their horses, can provide excellent references if required.

Please get in touch, even if this post is a few months old. Many thanks!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## KellY1101 (1 October 2015)

hellos is this still available ?


----------



## 5thInTheThelwell (22 October 2015)

KellY1101 said:



			hellos is this still available ?
		
Click to expand...

Hi, Yes this is available, please feel free to contact me if you would like more info or a viewing, Patrick.


----------



## Pegasus Rules (24 April 2018)

Hi, would your Hartgrove stabling and grazing still be available please?

Many thanks indeed.

Gillian


----------



## Pegasus Rules (24 April 2018)

5thInTheThelwell said:



			Hi, Yes this is available, please feel free to contact me if you would like more info or a viewing, Patrick.
		
Click to expand...

Dear Patrick, I found this thread from 2015 on the H & H forums, and wondered if your stabling and grazing might be available please?  My mobile number is 07500 725626.  I am experienced, knowledgeable and responsible. 

Many thanks,  Gillian


----------

